# Dominos or Little Caesars............



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

That is the question before us 

Which do think is the superior cheap pizza?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My son worked for a while at Little Caesar's and resolutely refuses to eat their pizza now, evidently based on his experiences. But locally here Mountain Mike's is better than either for about the same price.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

That's a tough call because they are both pretty poor. 

However, I do like LC's sauce. It actually has a bit of a kick. I never eat Dominos and rarely eat LC, so my answer is LC.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

They are not real pizzas in any case,make your own it's easy.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I like the ultra thin Vegetarian ones...that crisp-up dead nicely in the oven!


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

LC does not deliver (where I live at least) and every time I've ordered from D's it's made me sick. In my area, that only leaves Pizza Hut or Papa John's. PJ has the edge here.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Domino's, by far. Their seasoned crust is just as good as the pizza.

The Little Caesar's crust is dry and hard to chew. For its value, it's pretty good. But Domino's tastes a whole lot better.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Dominos Pizza is run by perfectionists, willing to make changes to make the best possible product.

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-co...6-2010/alpha-dog-of-the-week---domino-s-pizza


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I think I lean Little C's. I really like their pan pizza


----------



## Fermat (Jul 26, 2013)

LC is a step below the other chains, so Domino's, no question. Not that LC doesn't have its place. If you ever have to feed tons of kids/people on a school trip or after a sporting event, you'll be glad that it exists.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Both are bad, but to reverse an old joke: Pizza is like sex. When it's good, it's really good, and when it's bad, it's still pretty good.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't like to eat pizza. When I see it, and consider having some, all I have to do is think of the microscopic fat globules wide in circumference, bloated, bunched together, and floating around.... I also think of pressing a napkin into the cheese and taking it out - how it is then saturated in oil.... 

Okay, who wants pizza!!!!  (If your face looks like the smiley to the right after reading this, it's okay. That's a normal thing.  )


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

You can always improve a bad pizza by having a nice bottle of Italian red wine with it.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

GreenMamba said:


> When it's good, it's really good, and when it's bad, it's still pretty good.


GreenMamba, have you ever had cafeteria pizza?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Never tried either of those pizzas, but I have yet to encounter any that can beat my own homemade ones.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Celloman said:


> GreenMamba, have you ever had cafeteria pizza?


Urp. .....................................................


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't do corporate pizza.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I would choose neither. I like the occasional pizza but the prices that Dominos, Pizza Hut etc. charge are pretty outrageous bearing in mind what you actually get, however good the pizzas are. I usually settle for buying a Goodfellas or something from the local supermarket for much less than half the price of a similar-sized takeaway one.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Had a pepperoni and onion last night from Dominos.
I thought it was yummy


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Never had LC, but I assume they taste better than cardboard, right? Then they beat Dominos.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I much prefer eating food:devil:


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Wait, isn't this the dilemma posed on Dante's 5th plane of hell?/K


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I haven't had a good pizza from the chains yet. Bah humbug!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Perhaps the real question is: Dominos or Dominos?

(Hint: the answer is neither.)


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, I used to eat both a dozen years ago, but neither now. However, I think Dominos is a tad better than Little Caesars. Meawhile, I heard Peter Griffin say just tonight that he loves Little Caesars because they always say the name of his favorite food TWICE!!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Never been to a LC, dunno if they are in business in Netherlands, but Domino's was a "once but never again", both for quality and price. 
The local Italian does a much better job, or the Turkish pizzamaker: 7 euro's from Monday to thursday for any pizza you want! Excellent value. Yummie.

Cheers,
Jos


----------

